# A minicooper trade



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Richard (minicooper) & I got into a trade somehow...hmm :der: I forget how. Anyway, I ended up with these nice sticks... most of which are new to me.

Thanks Richard!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats a tasty trade. Nice


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a CAO MX2 today and it was really nice. Great looking cigars, Terry.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice selection. I have had a few of those and loved them. The NUB Habano is probly one of my faves. The Monte white is a nice mild smoke to me too. I thinking of trying a diesel soon, its just kinda hard to pull the trigger when thats what I put in my work truck everyday and the smell kinda has my mind mixed for some crazy off reason.

981


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice! Richard is one AWESOME BOTL....I just got hit myself by Santa Richard...gonna post up pics just as soon as I can. Wow, all I can say.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

wow very nice haul terry!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Good trade. The Ruination is a pretty good cigar.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> The NUB Habano is probly one of my faves.


+1 :rockon:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice hit, Terry and Richard!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I thinking of trying a diesel soon, its just kinda hard to pull the trigger when thats what I put in my work truck everyday and the smell kinda has my mind mixed for some crazy off reason.
> 
> 981


LOL...I had the same problem too since I go through 200 gallons every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

I can shed some light on how this trade came about. It was when Terry replied to a post of mine and offered, out of nowhere, to share some cigars that he enjoys. I replied back that I would love to do a trade of some smokes that I've enjoyed for those that he did.

After I sent him those above, this is what he sent back:


































He really is a "gar nut!" hahaha

Thanks so much Terry for your generosity in making that first offer to share those VSs and FDCopans and then the crazy return volley!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

any opinions on the Victor Sinclair?


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

haven't had a chance to light any up yet, but I'll post when I do


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm...now its coming back to me lol... Richard, you have a better memory than I do.

I appreciate the trade too dude & especially nice of you to send first while I was still OTR.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet trade keep it coming.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow what a nice trade, very generous!


----------

